# New Tank Advice



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

HI All, I was looking for some advice. I have just gotten back into salt aquariums after about a 17 year lull. Needless to say, lots has changed! I set up my current setup based on some of that old knowledge and after looking at some of these sites, I realize that it is not right. My situation is that I cannot afford to make any changes right now and have to make do. I am setting up a fish only tank with some live rock but not enough to "Filter" like is suggested. I am currently cycling with Damsels but want to eventually change them out for other fish. I currently have 2 stripe, 1 domino, and 4 yellowtail damsels to cycle the aquarium. My goal is to return most of the damsels when the cycle is done and add a niger trigger one or two percs and a yellow tang. I would love any advise any of you may have. Stats on aquarium: 46 gallon bow front corner aquarium, 1 magnum 330 canister filter running charcoal (plan on keeping it as is and let it be part of the biological), 1 magnum 350 canister filter running a fine filter(polishing), I have an undergravel filter with a 300gph powerhead (Yes I know these are not used anymore but already in), about 8 pounds of live rock, and lots of decorative coral (no live coral). I do not plan on live coral in the near future and realize I would have to break down the setup to move that way. I really just want to keep several different fish and some inverts. Any suggestions are welcome on setup or other fish that would do well in this setup. Thanks


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

MaconTallMan said:


> I am currently cycling with Damsels but want to eventually change them out for other fish. I currently have 2 stripe, 1 domino, and 4 yellowtail damsels to cycle the aquarium.


Wow, You have been away from the hobby for a while!!! Could I tempt you into some FISHLESS CYCLING to save them seven little guys from going through a cycle?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I'll I can really suggest is get rid of the undergravel filter, it's a very poor choice for sw tanks.

I can't really say anymore because im not really good with those out there questions lol. Hope your new tank goes okay!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a lot has definately changed. Including compatibility and tank size... now we know a bunch of the long term affects of keeping certain species in aquaria... and you'll find there is a lot of info out there on triggers that contradicts itself. One thing to keep in mind that will not be riddled by controversy is bioload. Triggers are messy messy fish, a 46 bow (especially one that is using freshwater methods of filtration) is going to have a tough time housing a trigger safely. Water quality can go astray pretty quickly. Secondly, triggers are known not to be the nicest fish out there, they can start out peaceful then SNAP into insanity killing every fish in your tank. Others can be mean right from the get go. Your percs might not even have a chance. Lastly, triggers are not reef safe, they potentially will eat all your inverts. I also need to mention that triggers get fairly large for a 46 bow.
Now on to a small yellow tang, yes it can be housed for a little while in a 46 bow, but it definately is not large enough for an adult... giving it up after six months to a guy with a bigger tank (preferably one that is six feet long) is the most commendable thing. I would highly look into dwarf angels, dartfish, gobies, cardinals, basslets and other smaller fish instead of these large ones.


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I can dump the Trigger Idea. My first fish will be the clown (for my wife, I have to justify the cost with her favorite first!) I was thinking about a dwarf angel also. I looking for color and an interesting interaction between the animals in the environment.


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

In response to the cycling question, I would have been very interested in not using the damsels to cycle, however, I am about 2/3s done. If there is anything out there to speed this up that works, I would be willing to give it a try.


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Thought I would add a picture of my aquarium, I'm very proud of it (and hope the fish are also!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

tank looks great! Welcome to the board BTW!


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

MaconTallMan said:


> In response to the cycling question, I would have been very interested in not using the damsels to cycle, however, I am about 2/3s done. If there is anything out there to speed this up that works, I would be willing to give it a try.


There are quite a few potions out there that 'claim' to contain bacteria to cycle the tank quickly and people have had more/less/no success with them.

As long as your fish are ok and happy i'd let the cycle complete. 

At least you didn't...(And I quote from the person/forum concerned) "The wife walked in and there I was, on a chair, peeing into the tank to start the Ammonia cycle" :shock: ewww


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

I really appreciate the words of advice. I am "hooked" so to speak on this hobby and am really enjoying the though of getting deeper into it. Now if anyone can give good advice on how to convince my wife I need more than one aquarium, then I think that would be worth money!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hahah, the thing to do is to start them early... get them in the hobby, thats what I did, now she's the one who gets excited when we go to fish stores, and she's the one buying the fish  I let her start her own tank after taking care of my 20 gallon for a while as a prep tank. Now she's setting up her 65 gallon seahorse tank and of coarse she is excited about it. Now if we just had money....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think I can help with that one:

petshops, not wanting to scare away potential new customers, invariably fail to inform new salwater hobbyists of the fact that a saltwater hobbyist needs TWO tanks, one a show tank, and the other a quarantine tank.

Every fish in the petshop is harboring diseases and parasites. These cannot be treated in the main display tank, ( well maybe in yours ) and as such the fish must be cleansed before adding them to the main tank or removed from the main tank and put into quarantine for treatment when they are sick.

Your tank, with only dead corals for decor and no live inverts, doesn't have the problem of being untreatable like most other saltwater tanks would, so while a quarantine tank isn't so critical for you, it would still be very very handy.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Good idea, Salt. That's a good way to start, but it won't last for long. The Q. tank will end up housing something that just won't "fit" in the main tank. You will then need tank #3 for quarantine... then..... Well. I now have 35 tanks running and need more. I really, really need one more. You know... Everyone needs to have a quarantine tank... Right?????


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

MaconTallMan said:


> I really appreciate the words of advice. I am "hooked" so to speak on this hobby and am really enjoying the though of getting deeper into it. Now if anyone can give good advice on how to convince my wife I need more than one aquarium, then I think that would be worth money!


you really want another tank? i might have something to persuade your wife, :lol: http://fishighway.com/ i know it looks crazy but she just might like it. good luck.


----------



## MaconTallMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Now that looks interesting! I can see it like people use to do with trains around the ceiling!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha yea i found that contraption a few years ago, always wondered if it worked, everything seems good in theory, but i just dont know if the fish would feel good swimming through the sky like that, wonder if anyone on this forum has ever seen one in action? and how the heck would you keep it clean? just seems crazy, haha but cool as heck too.


----------



## CMonroe (Dec 20, 2005)

I do believe I can now say "Now, I've seen EVERYTHING!"


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

MaconTallMan said:


> Now if anyone can give good advice on how to convince my wife I need more than one aquarium, then I think that would be worth money!


Mine got a $1k bird. now i get all the tanks i want. :king:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha what kind of bird? im looking into getting one myself. just curious what she decided on. and if she knows what shes in for.


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

leveldrummer said:


> haha what kind of bird? im looking into getting one myself. just curious what she decided on. and if she knows what shes in for.


Its an African Grey. 
She actually hasnt taken it in yet. A friend of ours just bought two males to mate with his female. We helped invest in the males so we get one of the first babies born.


----------

